# Sioux



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Σιου ή Σιού; Βάζουμε τόνο ή όχι;

Βέβαια, βλέπω στα αγγλικά ότι θα έπρεπε να το προοφέρουμε Σου, αλλά τέλος πάντων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

Νομίζω βάζουμε (αλλιώς Σίου κατά τα Χίου, Δίου, και ...Τσίου) :)

Edit: Όμως η Σούζι και οι Μπάνσις :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Ο σιορ τσίου λέει "τσου", όπως του "γιου μου". :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, το θεωρείς μονοσύλλαβο ή δισύλλαβο; Δηλαδή, θα το συλλάβιζες «Σι-ού», αν χρειαζόταν; Διότι εγώ το θεωρώ μονοσύλλαβο, το προφέρω όπως το «(του) γιου, Ρωμιού» κλπ, και δεν βάζω τόνο.

Δόκτορα, δεν είναι ότι βάζουμε τόνο για να ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι Σίου, διότι όταν είναι όντως Σίου τότε έχει και τόνο. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, η λέξη είναι άτονη μέχρι αποδείξεως του τονισμού της.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 15, 2009)

Μονοσύλλαβο το ξέρω κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, το θεωρείς μονοσύλλαβο ή δισύλλαβο; Δηλαδή, θα το συλλάβιζες «Σι-ού», αν χρειαζόταν; Διότι εγώ το θεωρώ μονοσύλλαβο, το προφέρω όπως το «(του) γιου, Ρωμιού» κλπ, και δεν βάζω τόνο.
> 
> Δόκτορα, δεν είναι ότι βάζουμε τόνο για να ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι Σίου, διότι όταν είναι όντως Σίου τότε έχει και τόνο. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, η λέξη είναι άτονη μέχρι αποδείξεως του τονισμού της.



Ίσως με μπερδεύει το ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με ξένη λέξη και το «αισθάνομαι» κάπως σαν διευκόλυνση προς τον αναγνώστη;  Ίσως φταίει πάλι που ο Μικρός Σερίφης ήταν πολυτονικός  :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 15, 2009)

Ο ινδιάνικος κανόνας τονισμού λέει "Σιωπούν οι Σιου, τονίζονται οι Απάτσι και είμαστε πάτσι"
(καλά, μη βαράτε)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

Σου, Σιού ή Σιου; Είναι όντως φοβερό το τριδίλημμα και άμα κάνεις και λάθος θα σου πάρουνε το σκαλπ! Σιού, ψηφίζω. Αν και πολλοί το λένε, Σου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι, σεις το συνιζάνετε ή όχι; Διότι μόνο αν το εκφέρετε ασυνίζητο (δηλ. λάθος) μπορείτε να το τονίσετε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Όντας της παλιάς σχολής, τους είχα μάθει Σιού, αλλά οι σχολές αλλάζουν.
Και δυστυχώς, δεν είναι μόνο τρίλημμα...
Οι ίδιοι αυτοπροσδιορίζονταν στη γλώσσα τους ως Ντακότα, όπως αναφέρει και η σελίδα του freedictionary. Για τη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα που ψάχνεις, στην πιο γνωστή πρόσφατη ταινία των 7 Όσκαρ, οι ίδιοι αναφέρουν τη φυλή τους ως Λακότα και η Wikipedia γράφει:
The Sioux comprise three major divisions based on dialect and subculture:
Isanti ("Knife," originating from the name of a lake in present-day Minnesota): residing in the extreme east of the Dakotas, Minnesota, and northern Iowa, and are often referred to as the *Santee* or *Eastern Dakota*. 
Ihanktowan-Ihanktowana ("Village-at-the-end" and "little village-at-the-end"): residing in the Minnesota River area, they are considered to be the middle Sioux, and are often referred to as the *Yankton*, *Nakota*, or *Western Dakota*. 
Teton or Tetonwan (uncertain, perhaps "Dwellers on the Prairie"): the westernmost Sioux, known for their hunting and warrior culture, and are often referred to as the *Lakota*. 

Ιδού και ο Καθιστός Ταύρος, που έκανε τον Κάστερ με τα κρεμμυδάκια στο Μικρό Μεγάλο Κέρατο (Sitting Bull, a Hunkpapa Lakota chief and *holy man*, circa 1885.)






Τελικά, όμως, αν το έκανα εγώ, θα συμφωνούσα με τούτο το σκεπτικό:


drsiebenmal said:


> [...]και το «αισθάνομαι» κάπως σαν διευκόλυνση προς τον αναγνώστη;  Ίσως φταίει πάλι που ο Μικρός Σερίφης ήταν πολυτονικός :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> Όντας της παλιάς σχολής, τους είχα μάθει Σιού, αλλά οι σχολές αλλάζουν.... Τελικά, όμως, αν το έκανα εγώ, θα συμφωνούσα με τούτο το σκεπτικό:





drsiebenmal said:


> Ίσως φταίει πάλι που ο Μικρός Σερίφης ήταν πολυτονικός  :)



Ελαμουντέ... σε λίγο θα θέλουν να αφήσουμε ατόνιστο και το γενναίο Ελληνόπουλο, τον *Τζίμ Άνταμς* (ο Τσιπιρίπο δύσκολα απλογράφεται περισσότερο :) )


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Συμπληρωματικά για την ονομασία Sioux, αλλά χωρίς καμιά τεκμηρίωση, που βρήκα τυχαία στο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fdaG7ULqAo 

Αυτός εδώ μιλάει σαν να είναι ο ίδιος Λακότα.
Sioux is Ojibwa, meaning treacherous snake. Lakota, Nakota and Dakota is the proper names. NOW some Wasicun calls us new names such as Teton Sioux. Maybe we should﻿ have new names for THEIR ignorance. 

i don't know how they ever got to be called sioux, probably someone just decided to call them that, because they call themselves Lakota listen carefully everytime in the subtitles you see the word sioux they actually say Lakota, and the people﻿ i know call themselves the lakota people in english


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Όταν διαβάζαμε «Σιού» στο πολυτονικό, δεν ξέραμε αν είναι Σι-ού (όπως _υιού_) ή _Σιου_ (όπως _γιου_). Εγώ τους λέω ακόμα Σιού (που στο μονοτονικό διαβάζεται Σι-ού). Ωστόσο, ο Πάπυρος γράφει σύμφωνα με την επικρατούσα ξένη προφορά: *Σιου*. Αλλά όχι «Σου».


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Στην ταινία ακούγεται βέβαια Σου.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2009)

«Σου» όπως και το γλυκό ή μήπως «σου» με παχύ σ και ημίφωνο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2009)

Palavra said:


> «Σου» όπως και το γλυκό ή μήπως «σου» με παχύ σ και ημίφωνο;


Ακούγεται όπως ακριβώς ακούγεται και το sue. Πήγαινε στο πρώτο ποστ και θα βρεις και ήχο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2009)

Δεν έχω από εδώ που είμαι, γι' αυτό ρώτησα


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι λένε οι Αμερικανοί. Αυτοί λένε και Ναϊάγκαρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτοί λένε και Ναϊάγκαρα.



Ναϊάγκαρα ή Ναϊάγκρα;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι δε μας ενδιαφέρει τι λένε οι Αμερικάνοι για καθιερωμένες ονομασίες. Για τις μη καθιερωμένες, ως ένα βαθμό λαμβάνουμε υπόψη και την προφορά στη γπ και την προσαρμόζουμε αναλόγως στη δική μας, όχι;


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Σου, Σιού ή Σιου; Είναι όντως φοβερό το τριδίλημμα και άμα κάνεις και λάθος θα σου πάρουνε το σκαλπ! Σιού, ψηφίζω. Αν και πολλοί το λένε, Σου.


 
Τελικά, απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, αν τους πεις Σιου, Σιού ή Σου, σίγουρα θα σου πάρουν το σκαλπ  εκτός αν είσαι holy man (ή medicine man) και έχεις πανίσχυρα φυλαχτά!

Ναϊάγκ(α)ρα, περίπου όπως Βαϊάγκρα, αλλά εμείς Νιαγάρα και Βιάγκρα.

Κι αυτοί μπορεί να προφέρουν Σου, αλλά εμείς πάντα (όχι, πάντως, από τον καιρό των Ελ) Σιού (με ή χωρίς τόνο) τους λέγαμε...

Άρα, αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα από πάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ναϊάγκαρα ή Ναϊάγκρα;



Ανάμεσα στα δύο. Ούτε βιάγκρα ούτε Ankara.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Ακριβώς. Γι' αυτό και το Ναϊάγκ(α)ρα. Δεν ξέρω τα φωνητικά σύμβολα, εξ ου και το (α) σε παρένθεση, γιατί ακούγεται αμυδρά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2009)

Σε μεταγραφή πάντως δεν θα τρώγαμε το «α» ούτε θα το βάζαμε σε παρένθεση. Για μεταγραφές μιλάμε εδώ. Και όταν έβλεπες το «i» στο Sioux, σε χρόνια που δεν είχαμε ιντερνέτια και οδηγούς προφοράς, το έβαζες. Και εξελλήνιζες: οι Μοϊκανοί. Οι Απάτσι αλλά και οι Απάχηδες των Παρισίων. Κ.ο.κ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σε μεταγραφή πάντως δεν θα τρώγαμε το «α» ούτε θα το βάζαμε σε παρένθεση. Για μεταγραφές μιλάμε εδώ. Και όταν έβλεπες το «i» στο Sioux, σε χρόνια που δεν είχαμε ιντερνέτια και οδηγούς προφοράς, το έβαζες. Και εξελλήνιζες: οι Μοϊκανοί. Οι Απάτσι αλλά και οι Απάχηδες των Παρισίων. Κ.ο.κ.



Ενώ αν ήταν των Χανίων θα προφέρονταν Απάτσηδες

Σοβαρά πάντως, στα ελλήνικος είναι Σιου κι όχι Σου κι αν θέλουμε ντε και καλά να το αιτιολογήσουμε ας σκεφτούμε ότι κάποτε/ κάπου προφερόταν γι' αυτό γράφεται έτσι. Βλέπω μάλιστα ότι η λέξη μπήκε στην αγγλική μέσω των Γάλλων, όπως και άλλα ονόματα φυλών ινδιάνων Huron, Iroquois κλπ
group of N.Amer. Indian tribes, 1761, from N.Amer. Fr., aphetic for Nadouessioux


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Παραθέτω από τον σύνδεσμο που δίνει η SBE παραπάνω:
*Sioux* 

 group of N.Amer. Indian tribes, 1761, from N.Amer. Fr., aphetic for _Nadouessioux_, sometimes said to be from Ojibway (Algonquian) _Natowessiwak_ (pl.), lit. "little snakes," from _nadowe_ "Iroquois" (lit. "big snakes"). Another explanation traces it to early Ottawa (Algonquian) sing. _/na:towe:ssi/_ (pl. _/na:towe:ssiwak/_) "Sioux," apparently from a verb meaning "to speak a foreign language" [Bright]. In either case, a name given by their neighbors; the people's name for themselves is _Dakota_, lit. "allies." 
Ενδιαφέρον, καθώς επιβεβαιώνει ότι οι ινδιάνικες φυλές έπαιρναν τα γνωστά σ' εμάς ονόματά τους συνήθως από (πολύσποντη) σπόντα. Όποιος ξένος καταπατητής (και οι Αγγλογάλλοι, κυρίως, που έφτασαν εκεί, δεν φημίζονταν ποτέ για τον σεβασμό τους προς τους αυτόχθονες) συναντούσε πρωτόγνωρη ινδιάνικη φυλή, ρωτούσε τον Ινδιάνο κάποιας άλλης φυλής που εκτελούσε χρέη οδηγού/ιχνηλάτη: Τι είναι τούτοι εδώ; Κι εκείνος απαντούσε όπως ήθελε ή όπως καταλάβαινε. 
Η πρώτη εκδοχή παραπάνω μάλλον οφείλεται σε Ινδιάνο φυλής εχθρικής προς τους Λακότα (Ojibway ή Iroquois) που, όταν ρωτήθηκε ποιοι είναι αυτοί, απάντησε: Φίδια φαρμακερά! δηλαδή _Nadouessioux_ στη γλώσσα του. Ο λευκός άκουσε ή επέλεξε να κρατήσει μόνο το Sioux και αυτό διέδωσε στους δικούς του.
Η δεύτερη εκδοχή είναι ίσως πιο αθώα περίπτωση: ο ιχνηλάτης δεν ήταν εχθρικός, αλλά δεν τους ήξερε και απάντησε: Μα μιλάνε ξένη γλώσσα! Ο λευκός το εξέλαβε ως το όνομά τους και φτάσαμε τελικά εδώ. Μα ποιος σου λέει τέτοια ψέματα, Τρύπια Καπότα; 
Αν συνυπολογίσουμε και τα 40 κύματα από τα οποία κππ θα πέρασε η προφορά της εξαρχής άστοχης ονομασίας, περνώντας από διαφορετικές γλώσσες και προφορές, βράσε βίσονα με καλαμπόκι...


----------

